# Custom RR's



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

These creations are the craftsmanship of ShutUpNFish. They now grace my tackle box. Man does he do a nice job and these have already proven the walleye like them Can't wait to try them for the Fall bite out in the Central Basin. Digital pictures don't due the radiance and color justice. Thanks again Paul.


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Even more customs


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

And all the rest


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Which one to you like best?


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

those look great!! wish i could get my green to come out that nice.. for some reason its always a pain


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Nice job, some real nice baits in you got there.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Wow Norm, the pics look awesome...I sure hope they catch you some bigguns this season.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

send me a batch and i will let you know


----------

